
Suddenly, Social Justice Matters More Than Social Distance - MatthiasP
https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2020/06/04/public-health-protests-301534
======
oyra
who cares about virus in time of political crisis?!

"You never let a serious crisis go to waste." (c) Rahm Emanuel

'democrats' (aka. neo-communist) are largely benefiting from the current
crisis and not wasting it. Only to realize later that they were exposing
themselves and army of their associate UIs for people to see their true color.

